# WINTER IS COMING



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, I just double checked the calendar. It got here last week. Carry on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What???????????????

Why didn't someone inform me of this months ago?

I blame Trump and his parents.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So mulch anger......

Temps have been more seasonal the past several days and snow in the forecast for Friday.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???????????????
> 
> Why didn't someone inform me of this months ago?
> 
> I blame Trump and his parents.


I blame the bikini girls in these adds. Well not really.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

What ads?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1+1=2


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Show your work


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Show your work


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s just some meme.


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

as forecasted

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ar...d-mild-temps-until-jan-1.182269/#post-2561687


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hoo gnu that there would be an outbreak of cold air in January?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wxdavid said:


> as forecasted


I know - my calendar is very accurate.


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hoo gnu that there would be an outbreak of cold air in January?


January is 30 days long

if one were to follow your ahem reasoning.... ( idiot trolling) ... if I were to forecast snow for an area on Jan 1 but it did not snow until Jan 30 ... I would ..according to your logic... still be correct?

LOL


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wxdavid said:


> January is 30 days long


It is? My calendar (which we established is very accurate) disagrees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wxdavid said:


> January is 30 days long
> 
> if one were to follow your ahem reasoning.... ( idiot trolling) ... if I were to forecast snow for an area on Jan 1 but it did not snow until Jan 30 ... I would ..according to your logic... still be correct?
> 
> LOL


Science and facts say it's 31 days long.

Oops


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hoo gnu that there would be an outbreak of cold air in January?


I saw it coming....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Science and facts say it's 31 days long.
> 
> Oops


I guess Meteorology school doesn't teach the "30 days hath September" song anymore. I blame the parents.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I guess Meteorology school doesn't teach the "30 days hath September" song anymore. I blame the parents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


>


Assuming he has at least one hand, he could use the knuckle method also.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Assuming he has at least one hand, he could use the knuckle method also.


Hey, I never heard of that and had to google it. I just spent the past minute tracing my hand cuz I didn't believe it really worked out that way. I can't decide if that's more or less work but it's cool either way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A full minute?

Couldn't remember the order of the months or which hand to use?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A full minute?
> 
> Couldn't remember the order of the months or which hand to use?


Maybe 30 seconds. I only used 1 hand so I had to wrap around which slowed me down some. I blame my parents.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Assuming he has at least one hand, he could use the knuckle method also.


That's the only way I've heard of...September song lol


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Assuming he has at least one hand, he could use the knuckle method also.


Leave it to the mitten state to have the knuckle method


----------

